# Thread Help



## kachi (Jan 2, 2006)

How do I move one of my threads to a different forum or if I can't how do I delete it?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

What thread do you need moved or deleted?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2006)

kachi said:
			
		

> How do I move one of my threads to a different forum or if I can't how do I delete it?


 
Ask a Moderator to do it for you.
Terry


----------



## kachi (Jan 2, 2006)

A thread called Bando in Australia in the Muay Thai forum I should of pu it in the Indochinese Arts forum.

Oh and the other thread that is exactly the same as this called Move Thread was a mistake. Sorry


----------

